# Rocky River Help?



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey all,

I just moved to Hinckley from Perry and used to fish in the Grand River. Its a hike to go there now, and I know nothing of the Rocky River. Can a few of you give me some good places to start on the Rocky River? Let me know if anyone is willing to help me out a little out here. Im dying to get out. I hear some are getting caught already. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

check out the spots that are recommended on the DNR page, all are popular spots, but they also hold fish.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Get a map of the river look for pools and runs,theres abt 9 miles of river all open to fishing.Good luck:B


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Find a parking spot somewhere down in the metro parks along the river and start walking. Pleasant views and you'll find lots of places all up and down stream. Don't get caught up in fishing right near bridges and places you can easily see from the road. Too many people congregate there.


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

How far down the rocky is too far? How far do they usually run? Is there a place that is the end of the run usually for them that they normally dont go past?


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Ive caught them as far up stream as cedar point road intersection. (South of hopkins airport). Actually i got into a couple last spring a couple miles past the cedar point intersection. Hop on your google maps and hit the water.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Fish will find their way much farther than you would think. Even lowhead dams will not stop all fish. If you really want to get away from the crowd, take a gamble and fish way up one of the branches of the Rocky.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The river splits into east and west branches at little cedar point road, a little south of the nature center. The east branch will receive steelies to the falls a bit north of Bagley road in Berea. The west branch can have steelies as far as they want to swim (Medina / near Medina Reservoir) but most of the river is running through private property with a few parks where limited access is available. Remember that private owners also own the river bottom in the non-navigable rocky river, so entering at a public access and wading into areas with privately owned shorelines is trespassing. Just like other rivers flowing into Erie, the best chances are probably the lower and middle stretches.

The metroparks also stocks 12"+ rainbows in the area upstream of the steelhead portion of the east branch, from a bit south of Wallace lake to Strongsville from March through the end of April for additional opportunities.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

good luck. 2 years and I still hate the rocky. if I have more than a few hours, I drive out to the grand.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Your best bet is to go to the ODNR website, look at their map, and drive up to the public access areas around the metro parks. Park there and do some walking up and down stream.

In case you didn't notice, no one is going to tell you exactly where to go because they don't want their favorite holes filled up with other fisherman.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rocky is one my favorite rivers to fish. Put in your time under all circumstances and you will be rewarded for your efforts.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

rockriv said:


> Find a parking spot somewhere down in the metro parks along the river and start walking. Pleasant views and you'll find lots of places all up and down stream. Don't get caught up in fishing right near bridges and places you can easily see from the road. Too many people congregate there.


One thing I love about fishing Ohio waters is you can still walk and get away from people...For how long? Who knows, but its nice. There are creepers around every corner in PA I don't care how far you walk, you just deal with it....you just cannot seem to get away from them, even on weekdays anymore.

Enjoy it while it lasts...I remember when PA was that way.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

It's just like any other river. Find a deep pool and a riffle and they are probably down there. Plenty of spots on the Rock. Good luck!


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice,... I wasnt expecting people to give away honey holes, i just dont know anything about the rocky river. Didnt know if there were any damn they cant get past, things like that. If anyone wants to go out soon and wants a fishing partner let me know!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I printed out maps and directions from google and the DNR website and drove out there 2 years ago , it wasnt hard to find the metro park access and parking along the river. Its really hard to get there on your first day and know exactly where to go , but atleast you will be on the river to do some scouting. Plenty of beautiful spots to fish in that river , unfortunately I didnt have enough time to fish it like I wanted to and being so new to steelie fishing I went about it all wrong. I dont know the area at all and couldnt give directions from memory but the metro park river access was just few miles from the hotel I stayed at in N. Olmstead.


----------

